# Where  Can I Find Girl Scout Cookies Seeds?!?!?



## EsC420PoT (Jan 18, 2013)

Iv been looking everywhere, I cant seem to find this strain of seeds anywhere?! Can anyone help me in possibly throwing out some seed companies that are respectable and reliable, that possibly might have this strain? Any help greatly appreciated, thanks.

FYI, I believe this girl scouts cookies strain is a cross between  cherry pie and durbon poison.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 18, 2013)

supposedly its a "clone-only" strain....so far :hubba:


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 18, 2013)

what about bcseedking


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 18, 2013)

yup it is a clone only strain ive been looking for them too but it is just too hot and new of a strain yet 

cannaventure had GSC x artica trainwreck cross seeds for sale for a little bit on attitude seed bank but there all sold out and in the description it says it was a limited run so i doubt they will do anymore


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 18, 2013)

darkhorse a limited run does that mean that the strain itself can no longer be reproduced


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 18, 2013)

there are several breeders working with GSC...   Im fairly sure fems will be out sooner rather then later...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 19, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> darkhorse a limited run does that mean that the strain itself can no longer be reproduced


no i think GSC is going to be around for a while its just so hot right now growers dont want to sacrifice the bud for seeds yet

and i think that they are really milking it right now limited quality + higher prices = more money for them :hubba:


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jan 19, 2013)

damn... I came across fem seeds of GSC off bcbuddepot, but from the reviews iv read, im not sure if its legit, or if ill get them in a timely manner..

hxxps://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/bc-bud-depot/girl-scout-cookies-feminized/

Other than this place, I havn't found them any where else.

Ya iv heard it was a clone only strain, but was hoping that was incorrect.. Looks to be true.. It sucks because there was a dispensary who had them for a while but they were $50 per clone... So I figured to try and find seeds. Wish I knew at the time the seeds don't exist yet.. At least not publicly..
If anyone hears anything more, please let me know! I really want this strain, not only for the popularity, but simply because it is by far, THE BEST MEDS IV EVER HAD!

Yall seen that pineapple express movie right? This is GSC strain (at least in the bay area) Is exactly like Pineapple express! Not in the sense of the taste, smell, high, but in the sence of it being so exclusive and super dank!
to smoke it, is like killing a unicorn!

Also, whats up with this bcbuddepot? the link i posted.. Has any one ever used this company before? If yall say its reliable and legit, then ill def order some from them. Just seems to good to be true that this is only company that has it you know? I cant help but feel its a scam..

any advice greatly appreciated, thanks again guys! YOUR THE BEST!


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 19, 2013)

i dont know much about Bcbuddepot but i think they are legit and the GSC strain looks legit to me but it is kind of thier own version, they crossed the GSC clone back to a OG kush male which might be differnt than others might do eventually 

this makes me question the stability of this strain. I would like to know who was the first creator of this plant and how he came across it. ive heard many differnt things about the taste from vanilla to chocolate mint so i wonder if there is any consistency between clones? thats what makes me wonder how this strain came to be did the clones all originate from one distinct plant or did the original breeder have several plants from seeds that he took clones from? which i would think would make each plant different creating multiple strains. it would take several generations of seeds to create a stable and consistent strain


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 19, 2013)

you know what i had just read something about csc but dismised it. they will call weed anything


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 17, 2014)

I know this is old as hell, but had to reply to DarHorse, GSC was created by a rapper I believe "BURNER" in the Bay Area. My brother is friends with his counsin or some ** like that, and a small group of us were the first to start smoking GSC. It then made its way threw cali to who knows where now? So far iv'e learned that GSC is a clone only strain. So I've learned that if theres anyone selling seeds of it, its probably what someone else said, probably a GSC clone cross back with kush or durban poinson, which therefore, is actually no long girlscout cookies.. The genetics would be altered and ya it might not be bad, but probably wont taste like straight cookies. the REAL GSC which im sure not many people have actually had REAL GSC, but it literally smells and taste like that cereal called "Cookie crisp" when you blow out, you can literally taste a chocolate chip cookie. If you don;t have these senses from your GSC, then it's either not GSC, or some ** nock off. So far I was only able to find clones of them in San Fransisco and only at a select few places, and they are literally $50-$80 for 1, 2-3 inch clone.. Ridiculous... Also FYI "SIN INC" they call it girl scout cookies cause it literally taste like a girl scout cookie lol. but yes... the craziest names for strains lol!


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Old thread obviously-but for what it is worth there is a great article on the people who developed and grow GSC in the March or June [can't remember which] 2014 issue of High Times.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 18, 2014)

Ah I c... Im way behind on the current updates of GSC. And possibly, the info I heard was incorrect lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2014)

I buy (embarrassed to say) girl scout cookies thin mint, here from my dispensary and love it when i am out of satori. I know there are lots of crosses of it around. I heard the thin mint is better, but haven't had the other. I just like it cause it is speedy.

Good luck i hope you find your cookies...


----------



## Delta9 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm growing a 'GSC' I got as a freebie from Sensible Seeds..also a Kosher Kush x GSC cross. Whether or not it's the real deal or not remains to be seen...


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 18, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I buy (embarrassed to say) girl scout cookies thin mint, here from my dispensary and love it when i am out of satori. I know there are lots of crosses of it around. I heard the thin mint is better, but haven't had the other. I just like it cause it is speedy.
> 
> Good luck i hope you find your cookies...



AWE! Nice! Ironically there was a dispensary out here in San Jose, called "San Jose Organics" They had THE BEST WEED IVE EVER SEEN! Their highest THC content for (Weed not hash) was 32%!! And on top of it they sell all their top selves for $10 bucks a gram! 35 for an eighth of the best weed you'll ever see as opposed to $75 for the same quality (if anything worse) from Harbor side... Anyways the whole point im getting at, Is the most popular strain at this SJ Club is Thin Mint GSC! The same strain your speaking on! I too agree, that outa all the diff crosses from GSC i've tried, this one is hands down my most favorite! Right on ! Also delta, if it's a freebie, I can almost grantee its not the REAL DEAL. however, I'm sure it still wont be bad, just wont be Genetically Legit Original GSC. One thing about this strain I've realized if it's in a seed, or if anyone's selling seeds for super cheap or selling clones for super cheap, it's def. not the real deal. If someone legitimately has this strain, they will tax the **** outa it because it's just that good! At least that just my honest opinion.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 18, 2014)

Check out this awesome article I found guys! Seems I was correct in the information I heard. 2 rappers from the Bay area (SF) teamed up and created this.

http://www.hightimes.com/read/inside-girl-scout-cookies


----------



## Locked (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for that link EsC....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a GSC mom I got from a reliable source :hubba: I don't know about all those things peeps taste when they exhale, just like I don't taste that hint of gooseberry in the expensive pinot noir :rofl: But it's the best strain I've grown to date. I did 3 grows of it last fall and winter. Stinky stuff, too.


----------



## Locked (Jun 18, 2014)

Art!!!  Thanks for the input.  I have something called Instant Cookies but not sure of the lineage.    I gotta try and get a hold of the real deal and give her a try.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 18, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks for that link EsC....


 Hey Hammy! Long time no see!!! Thanks for chiming in! And You are most welcome! I realized what I was speaking was on words of people I knew and not actually facts so to speak, and felt the need to research. That's what this site is all about, the sharing of knowledge and history of marijuana! At least that's how I feel


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey Hammy! Some day I'll be able to pop a few cuts in the mail for you :hubba:


----------

